# Residence Visa Processing time



## ben_london

Hi All,

I have started my job in early october. And I have finished the medical formatlities.
My employer has sent my passport for residence visa stamping. I was wondering how long does the residence visa stamp process take. 
As i am planning to travel in early december and obviously will need my passport to do so.


Ben


----------



## dizzyizzy

mine took a little less than a month and this was in Jebel Ali.


----------



## Sparkysair

Mine only took 3 or 4 days so make sure you chase them! I suspect the time it takes depends on the efficiency of the PRO.


----------



## Nuance

Hi! It does depend on the efficiency of your HR department. Mine took 5 days including all the medical formalities.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Sparkysair said:


> Mine only took 3 or 4 days so make sure you chase them! I suspect the time it takes depends on the efficiency of the PRO.


Good advice!!!

Keep chasing them it doesn't take that long - I got mine back after 2 weeks but that was after finding out that it had been sat in another office for a week


----------



## sgilli3

After my medical, my hubby took my passport back to Immigration for residency stamp , and was back to me in 2 days.
This was Sharjah Immigration


----------



## ben_london

Thank you all! Will chase my HR....They are just taking it easy from the looks of it!!


----------



## Maz25

sgilli3 said:


> After my medical, my hubby took my passport back to Immigration for residency stamp , and was back to me in 2 days.
> This was Sharjah Immigration


Did my medical late on a Thursday evening (5pm!) and had my residence visa on Monday (1.5 working days!)! My company paid for express service though.


----------



## becks

mine took about a week or so (after medical)


----------

